# Over 70s travel insurance with prostate cancer



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi. I am looking for travel insurance for over 70s. I have been diagnosed with Prostrate cancer, and am now well into my treatment.I would welcome any help and information from any members who are in the same situation. I look forward to your replies .Yours Wallis


mods note - title spelling edited


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Saga.

PS Hope all goes well.

PPS There is only one "r" in "prostate". 

Not being pedantic but it just helps with searches.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Wallis

My friend and his wife (both in their 50s) have had cancer, she kidney, he bladder. They are now in Australia visiting their son and got their insurance through the Macmillan nurses. It was much cheaper than conventional insurers

Hope this is of help


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Ermmm... I think this is in the wrong forum. Freeview & Freesat?
Can a mod. move it please?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Pippin says Saga. 

Saga wouldn't even give a quote for the first 5 years after an Op to remove Bowel cancer. This year we asked them for a quote and they wanted over £1000.00 for under 90 days insurance. Went to EHIC+ who added the bowel cancer cover for an extra £11.19 total for wife and myself £160.00 or there abouts.
EHIC plus is health card plus repatriation and any hospitalisation is in state hospital - not a problem in Spain and France where we are travelling.
Best of luck with treatment.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They take your cash when you are young, fit and healthy.
When we get older with a problem the don`t want to know us.

I informed TI re my recent gullett ulcer. They have specified on new policy that any re ocurrance of this problem is not covered.

It has healed and no medication is required.

Dave p


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

A family member of ours, over 70 with heart problems got good cover with E-HIC just had to pay bit more than wife but still got it for around £60, hope this helps
Margaret


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It is grossly unfair the way cancer sufferers are penalised bcause of their condition. It's not as if people with most cancers that are not in its final stages are likely to keel over while away on holiday :roll: , and if anything happened you could do a quick return to the Uk for treatment. Our insurers didn't want to know as soon as they knew of Viv's condition, despite the fact that when we booked the holiday she was clear. When we told them it was a 6 week trip you could hear them thinking "reject this one", we tried several specialist brokers recommended by Macmillan, but none of them wanted to know about a 6 week trip - especially as we were going to USA!! In the end we went without specific cover for Viv's condition, always aware of the risks, and available flights home.

I would say try Macmillan or one of the cancer support groups - one or two of the ones we tried would cover shorter periods away, so you might be OK. 

If it's a prohibitively high qoute, weigh up the cost of getting back at short notice with that quote.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and just a footnote for Wallis - if the cover is required for trips away in Europe in the motorhome, i would not bother. You should have a European health card for urgent treatment while away in other EU countries, and should be able to get back to the UK in reasonable time, either in the 'van, or by cheap flights.


----------



## Dinner-lady (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Wallis we spotted this service at the oncology centre

miaonline.co.uk
T/n 01268 782745 it is a MacMillan service
might help


----------

